# Stateside drivers license



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello

I'm new to this forum and will make my move to Lakeside/Ajijic in late summer 2015. I'm trying to get some useful information about how most of you who bring cars down with temporary residence maintain your stateside auto registration and drivers license. I haven't found anything in my searches. Everything I read on my state's DMV site (Illinois) seems to make it impossible to honestly set up and maintain new residency unless I actually live in that location. (Residency not = domicile) Otherwise, it would require serious bending of the truth if I'm living in Mexico. This morning the DMV person I talked to stated the rules and when I stated the obvious, i.e. I'm changing addresses and leaving, she said (twice) "You have to figure it out". I have a relative whose address I can use. Also, is there something special about SD? 

Thanks for any help you can offer.

tbh


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

SD is for auto registration; Clay county only.
Keep your stateside license as long as you can. Some states allow one renewal by mail while you are “on extended vacation“. Most now require proof of residence beyond that time, so that is when you will want to get a new license in Jalisco, which you can do in Guadalajara or Ocatlan. There is a simple computer test, in Spanish, for which you can study easily; plus a driving test at some offices.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes, a driver's license here is easy. I've never had to take a driving test tho, nor a written test. Why not renew your Ill license before you leave .. even though it might not be expired? Or say you lost it and ask for a new one. It'd likely be good for the max term (whatever that is) starting on the day of solicitation. 

This isn't the States, laws are more like norms. It's easy to get around stuff. When in Rome ...


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm not certain he covered the specific question, but as for many other "bringing cars to Mexico" questions, recently deceased Rolly Brook archived a lot of helpful information at his website: My Life in Mexico Check the index for auto-related information. For some visa categories, I believe foreign-plated cars are not permitted. In some states (not certain about our home state of Illinois), vehicle plates are suspended without insurance. You'll have to get Mexican auto insurance, and maybe maintain a certain level of auto insurance in the USA. Make certain you understand the vehicle import rules before heading for Mexico (I haven't had to do that because when I lived in Mexico I was without car/truck). When you visit Rolly's webpage (now maintained online by the owner of Mexconnect), see what other of the information might be helpful. Best of luck with the transition.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Mexican insurance is cheap, but it can get a bit pricy if you reside in a major city. But don't buy it at the border. Get it online before you leave and have it start the day before you expect to cross. My insurance is a dollar a day, full coverage and generous pay outs, nearly no deductible, best you can find round here.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Longford: I checked Rolly's page but I didn't see anything that addressed how to deal with the residency requirement for people wanting to change addresses (to a place they won't actually be residing!) By the way, your message disappeared -- don't know why.

RVGRINGO and modeeper: Since I can't see the future I'd like to keep open as many options as I can. I'll have 1 year left on my license when I arrive in MX, and a renewal then would get me 4 more. It would be perfect if I could get 4 more years from late summer, exactly the time allowed for temporary residence. However, they will want proof of residency if I want to change my address. Claiming I lost it and getting a replacement might get me four rather than just the remaining one -- dunno, but still there would be the address change question. Since the states aren't as loosely administered as Mexico, I don't want to create a problem for myself here in the states. Going to a Jalisco license after a year is a nice option to have.

The person at my DMV, without saying it directly, seemed to be telling me to do whatever I have to do to satisfy the letter of the law. I think I see a path to adhere to the letter albeit not fully to the spirit of it all. It seems that that is what everyone is doing here in this situation, a variation on when-in-Rome.

modeeper: Which insurance company do you use?

Thanks to all.

tbh


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Longford: I was under the impression that for the time being, with the temporary residency, that my stateside registration was okay but I'll look into it further. My insurance company says it will cost me $240/year for the minimum liability insurance required by IL. I won't try to Mexicanize it if I get to that point, I'll just take it back to the states.

I continue to read Rolly's website -- there's a lot of information there. I'm glad Mexconnect is keeping it going.

Thanks.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a relative whose address I can use

You answered your own question!
I also sent you a PM
Good Luck


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

Limeyboy: Thanks for the PM; I can't respond with a PM since this is only my 4th message.
My relative has always been there as an address. However, since the state laws (U.S.) require proof of residency for an address change for a drivers license, and that is supposed to mean we actually live there, my question all along has been whether everyone is simply "bending" the truth, and if that is the accepted practice. Further, have there been cases where that has caused anyone problems?


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

I may have misunderstood your circumstance BUT, for what it is worth, it is important to remember that many people live with relatives or with friends and don't have specifically have their own address" or utility bills, etc. 

Some examples of why that could occur... "I'm going to be traveling for my job a great deal for a few years" or "I've lost my job" or "I just retired and need to save money while I'm traveling for a few years" or "my friends/relatives have lost their jobs and I'm moving in to help them". Or, some combo that works for you and your friend or relative.

In all instances, maintain that you consider yourself a resident of the State. And, keep in mind that they probably won't launch a major investigation. 

Per a USA attorney friend who resides in our town in Mexico...antiquated laws in the USA aren't setup to recognize an individual who is a US citizen but resides outside of the USA and, yet, consider themselves attached to a specific State.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

tbh said:


> , my question all along has been whether everyone is simply "bending" the truth, and if that is the accepted practice. Further, have there been cases where that has caused anyone problems?


YES, many bend the truth and the rules when they come to live in Mexico. I am not aware of any problems, but I'm not sure that if there were, most people would not admit to it. 

RV suggests you keep a valid DL, NOB, and I second that. Also, I do not know your situation/plans, but many find after a time, that Mexico really is not for them, and it is so much easier to "go back" if you do not cut all ties; just as it is to rent for a year or 2 before you decide to buy. And, it is certainly easier, if you decide to drive back, and your car is registered NOB.
Good luck.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

MJD13: Thanks for your explanation and interpretation/justification from a traveler's perspective. I think I have all I need now to make this transition with both the registration and the driver's license. I'll still be filing a tax return from the state, too, so that should keep everyone happy. 

Coondawg: Good to hear. I assumed that was the case but was searching a bit to see if there was something I was overlooking. What you write about the possibility of returning was my main reason for wanting to keep my options open and my license and registration active here. And yes, I'll be renting; in fact, I'll be posting something about that shortly.

Thanks again, and to all.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tbh said:


> Limeyboy: Thanks for the PM; I can't respond with a PM since this is only my 4th message.
> My relative has always been there as an address. However, since the state laws (U.S.) require proof of residency for an address change for a drivers license, and that is supposed to mean we actually live there, my question all along has been whether everyone is simply "bending" the truth, and if that is the accepted practice. Further, have there been cases where that has caused anyone problems?


I last lived in the US in Colorado. My Colorado Driver's license was stolen about two years ago. It was about to expire anyway, so it was the least of my problems from that theft.

After it was stolen, I got an Jalisco drivers license. I had to take both written and driving tests, but both were very easy. They supplied a car for the driving test. It was one of the quickest transactions I have experienced in Mexico.

Then, when I was in the US, in California, I went to the Calif DMV and applied for a Calif Driver's license. I was still in their computer from when I had lived in California about 15 years ago. I gave them the address of a friend who lived in California and they mailed a new drivers license to that address. I don't think I had to do anything to prove that that was my address.

That was my experience for what it is worth.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I last lived in the US in Colorado. My Colorado Driver's license was stolen about two years ago. It was about to expire anyway, so it was the least of my problems from that theft.
> 
> After it was stolen, I got an Jalisco drivers license. I had to take both written and driving tests, but both were very easy. They supplied a car for the driving test. It was one of the quickest transactions I have experienced in Mexico.
> 
> ...


Here our state [SLP] allows you to get a drivers license with no tests, only a copy of your current and valid US state drivers license, but it is $1250 pesos for a 4 year license and in California it is $19.00 US for a 5 year renewal and $33.00 US for one I got last year more than 6 weeks before the old 5 year license expired and I had to take a short version of the written test. I used my condo´s address just before I rented it out. They mailed it 2 weeks later.

I had my car parked since Feb. 2014 and needed a smog to renew the registration so went there last Feb. and smogged it and sold it and they required an address in California. 

There really was no way to keep the car that I would use 2 weeks a year economically parked for $445.00 US a year on a horse ranch and insure it and keep it registered.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

In Morelos we had to take an exam (in Spanish - but since my Spanish was young they let my wife translate) and an eye exam. We still have our US licenses - which maybe have 7 years to expiration. It just makes it easier when we rent a car in the US to show a US license (I think).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cuerna1 said:


> In Morelos we had to take an exam (in Spanish - but since my Spanish was young they let my wife translate) and an eye exam. We still have our US licenses - which maybe have 7 years to expiration. It just makes it easier when we rent a car in the US to show a US license (I think).


The written test I took was in Spanish, but it was a computer screen with a picture of a situation and then a multiple choice question. There were 10 screens like that. You did need to be able to read Spanish a little, but it could be done with a pretty low level of reading comprehension.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> The written test I took was in Spanish, but it was a computer screen with a picture of a situation and then a multiple choice question. There were 10 screens like that. You did need to be able to read Spanish a little, but it could be done with a pretty low level of reading comprehension.


Our tests were on paper. Don't remember if there were pictures. I will say this - not all the answers were intuitive in the US sense. Like - should you stay 10/20/30 meters behind the car in front of you. And - I still don't know what the rules are for cars entering a glorieta - who has the right of way ? We have some really scary glorietas around here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> Our tests were on paper. Don't remember if there were pictures. I will say this - not all the answers were intuitive in the US sense. Like - should you stay 10/20/30 meters behind the car in front of you. And - I still don't know what the rules are for cars entering a glorieta - who has the right of way ? We have some really scary glorietas around here.


The vehicles already in the glorieta have the right of way.

Another rule I have heard of from more than a few locals is: You cannot turn right on a red light even after stopping and no vehicles are coming unless marked. Most drivers do though not all.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> The vehicles already in the glorieta have the right of way.
> 
> Another rule I have heard of from more than a few locals is: You cannot turn right on a red light even after stopping and no vehicles are coming unless marked. Most drivers do though not all.


In Cuernavaca - cars fly off the autopista and if you are in the glorieta - you better give way. As for the right on red - I make the turn 'unless' I actually see a red arrow in the direction I intend to turn.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> In Cuernavaca - cars fly off the autopista and if you are in the glorieta - you better give way. As for the right on red - I make the turn 'unless' I actually see a red arrow in the direction I intend to turn.


The locals make up their own rules for certain corners and turns according to what that rule happens to be here and if you don´t know that particular corner or light you could easily bump into another vehicle doing something unorthodox.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> The locals make up their own rules for certain corners and turns according to what that rule happens to be here and if you don´t know that particular corner or light you could easily bump into another vehicle doing something unorthodox.


Shortly after getting here a few years ago - we headed out for a leisurely Sunday morning drive. I had no idea where I was going to go. At one point I made a right hand turn up a steep road. All of a sudden I was confronted with beeping taxies etc - I was heading up a one way street in the wrong direction. I had no way of knowing...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cuerna1 said:


> Shortly after getting here a few years ago - we headed out for a leisurely Sunday morning drive. I had no idea where I was going to go. At one point I made a right hand turn up a steep road. All of a sudden I was confronted with beeping taxies etc - I was heading up a one way street in the wrong direction. I had no way of knowing...


None of the intersections in my neighborhood are marked at all. Everyone just knows that the east-west streets have right-of-way and the north-south streets stop. Quite often there are accidents when people violate this unwritten and unmarked rule. To add to the hazard, the streets are narrow with parked cars that make seeing the cross traffic difficult. And many people, including most of the buses, drive very fast on the east-west streets. I have seen enough accidents that I have a mental rating system for them. The worst I have seen was a five-ambulance accident.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

It sounds like the Jalisco license would be a good backup plan if I have any trouble with renewing the stateside drivers license in 2016. Illinois has four groups/lists of acceptable documents depending on what we are trying to obtain. For proof of residency for a drivers license we need 2 of the 16 or 17 different types of documents, all of which require name and address of the individual. I'll get the first via my online license renewal this year including the address change, something which doesn't require documentation because they mail out the sticker to the new address. The second can come from my yearly SS letter of benefits in the fall. Done. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> In Cuernavaca - cars fly off the autopista and if you are in the glorieta - you better give way. As for the right on red - I make the turn 'unless' I actually see a red arrow in the direction I intend to turn.


Ditto the scary glorietas. Coming in from Tepoztlan at the Paloma de la Paz it's not getting on the glorieta that's so scary - it's getting off! 😁😝😳


----------

